# 1971 mtd lawnflite project



## silvertonebetty (Jun 7, 2013)

Some Before pic


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jun 7, 2013)

Some after pics


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jun 7, 2013)

Woops forgot pics


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Good job! Now a new seat and you are in business.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jun 7, 2013)

pogobill said:


> Good job! Now a new seat and you are in business.


Yes need new seet now to hook every thing back out


----------

